# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Ground post screws

## Property

Are ground post screws a good idea ?
Do you require a tool or machine to install them

----------


## goldie1

Is this what your looking for ?Krinner Groundscrews 
Your question needs some more details

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  a good idea for what use? 
Pryda make them too. The answer is they are a good idea for many of the uses they are recommended for, an OK idea for some others and a bad idea for other uses. 
So the real question is why do you want to know and what are you planning to do that they might seem to you like a good idea for - tell us that and we might be able to help.

----------

